# Looking for people in Sargent!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking for people to fish with in Sargent. I have a boat we can use fish in the cut from the bank or fish the bay surf fish anything.
My fishing partner is moving to Colorado (dang army don't they understand fishing!)
So need someone to hang out with and fish 
Let me know 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

I fish out of Sargent. PM me.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

I have fished Sargent for 45 years. I from my view you need to fish east mattey during the week not the weekend. If you can do that PM me


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Captain, just curious why you should only fish east Marty during the week?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

small sallow bay! After the second sallow water boat runs down the shoreline all the big trout have moved to deep water.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Makes sense, although, I don't have a shallow water boat so I don't typically have that problem. I wish I had one though.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

Is that so you could run down the south shoreline and messup the fishing.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a place in Sargent Pm me-- I throw plastics-- if that's ok-- not into slinging meat unless offshore


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, I don't mean to hijacking the thread but i'd love to fish with you guys. I throw plastics/tops too but I never seam to mess up fish. I'd love to go with either of you and see if what I'm doing makes sense. I'm not saying I don't catch fish but I will say I've never exactly slaughtered em.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I think I misunderstood your comment Captain, lol, my mistake. Please know I'm not disputing your post, my intent was to say I don't run that shallow and only feel comfortable running the middle of the bay. With that said, your point is dually noted. I will run to the south shoreline and get out and wade but I stay away from running the shoreline completely. I typically slow poke my way out to deeper water and run where I need to go and then slow poke to where I want to get out and wade again. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

I was just funin with you. Next time you go fishing early watch closely and see how many of those big 200hp sallow boat run down the south shoreline. I think you wiil be supprised. 
All I fish is topwater & plastic. I chase Birds when they are working. i have a house on redbend Rd. Lets get togethers some time and fish.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, I will. I know one thing I saw tons off around the south shoreline lately and that's air boats for duck season. I was fishing brown cedar cut about 5 weeks ago and one decided to blow right through my fishing lane. Dude could of gone left or right with lots of room to spare but decided to roll right over my wifes cork that day. The one day she actually came out fishing with me and the dude pulled that. He pasted us doing 30-35 mph within 15 feet of my boat and pretty much deafand us for 30 minutes. Needless to say, we weren't happy. My place is on Carancahua where is your road, not familiar with that street name?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a canal place there on Carancahua and I fish by myself sometimes. It is not alway easy to find some one when I want to go. I work four tens so Fridays are good for me most of the time too. I have a shallow water aluminum bay boat. Not always good when it is choppy. I will fish live bait or lures, makes no difference to me. 
PM me
Tony


----------

